# travesura



## Ana83

Hola! Estas vacaciones me fui a Malàga...Allì escuchè muchas veces una canciòn "Esta noche es de travesura". Pero, que quiere decir travezura? 

Muchas gracias! 

p.d. Si escribì algo que sea equivocado, diganmelo...


----------



## rocamadour

Ana83 said:


> ¡Hola! Estas vacaciones me fui a Málaga...Allí escuché muchas veces una canción "Esta noche es de travesura". Pero, ¿qué quiere decir travesura?
> 
> ¡Muchas gracias!
> 
> p.d. Si escribí algo [que sea] equivocado, díganmelo...


 
Ciao! 

*Travesura *letteralmente vuol dire _birichinata, monelleria, ragazzata, marachella..._

Nel caso della canzone penso che si potrebbe anche tradurre "trasgressione" (ma questa è solo un'interpretazione!)


----------



## Cecilio

Ana83 said:


> ¡Hola! Estas vacaciones me fui a Málaga...Allí escuché muchas veces una canción "Esta noche es de travesura". Pero, ¿qué quiere decir travesura?
> 
> ¡Muchas gracias!
> 
> p.d. Si escribí (he escrito) algo que sea equivocado, díganmelo...



Ciao, Ana, e benvenuta ai fori di WR!

Una cosa: gli accenti in spagnolo sono sempre cosí: á, é, etc.  e non à, è, etc.

La parola "travesura" viene dall'aggetivo "travieso". Non so la traduzione all'italiano (quelle che ho trobato nel dizionario di WR non sono molto buone, credo), però ti può dire che "travieso" si dice di un bambino che fa cose cattive per scherzo, cose incorrette o proibite, quindi una "travesura" sarebbe un comportamento di questo tipo, in alcuni casi anche pericoloso: alcune "travesuras" finiscono nell'ospedale.

"Esta noche es de travesura": Si prende la parola "travesura" e la si porta a un altro contesto. In questo caso non si tratta di bambini, ma forse di donne e uomini in una discoteca il sabato sera.


----------



## gatogab

Ana83 said:


> Hola! Estas vacaciones me fui a Malàga...Allì escuchè muchas veces una canciòn "Esta noche es de travesura". Pero, que quiere decir travezura?
> 
> Muchas gracias!
> 
> p.d. Si escribì algo que sea equivocado, diganmelo...


 

ciao ana83, 
hacer travesuras, e di notte poi, sarebbe come fare cose pazze, di quelle che di giorno non si possono fare...qualcosa come fra la marachella e un "walk on the wild side"
GatoGab


----------



## rocamadour

Cecilio said:


> Ciao, Ana, e benvenuta ai fori di WR!
> 
> Una cosa: gli accenti in spagnolo sono sempre cosí: á, é, etc. e non à, è, etc.
> 
> La parola "travesura" viene dall'aggettivo "travieso". Non so la traduzione all'italiano (quelle che ho trovato nel dizionario di WR non sono molto buone, credo), però ti posso dire che "travieso" si dice di un bambino che fa cose cattive per scherzo, cose incorrette o proibite, quindi una "travesura" sarebbe un comportamento di questo tipo, in alcuni casi anche pericoloso: alcune "travesuras" finiscono all'ospedale.
> 
> "Esta noche es de travesura": Si prende la parola "travesura" e la si porta a un altro contesto. In questo caso non si tratta di bambini, ma forse di donne e uomini in una discoteca il sabato sera.


 
Hola Cecilio : he añadido unas pequeñas correciones que espero puedan ayudarte (y espero que hagas lo mismo conmigo )


----------



## Cecilio

rocamadour said:


> Hola Cecilio : he añadido unas pequeñas correciones que espero puedan ayudarte (y espero que hagas lo mismo conmigo )



Grazie tante, rocamadour!


----------



## Ana83

Gracias por todas estas respuestas


----------



## claudine2006

Ana83 said:


> Hola! Estas vacaciones me fui a Malàga...Allí escuché muchas veces una canción "Esta noche es de travesura". Pero, ¿qué quiere decir travesura?
> 
> ¡Muchas gracias!
> 
> p.d. Si escribí algo equivocado, díganmelo...


Veo que el raeggaetón te ha gustado...
Naturalmente la canción habla de traversuras sexuales....


----------



## Ana83

Si, !el reggaeton me gusta mucho!
habia entendido que mas o menos ablaba de eso, pero no llograba entender que significaba travesura...muchas gracias!

(lo siento mucho pero el teclado italiano no anda bien por el espanol...)


----------



## claudine2006

Ana83 said:


> Sí, !el reggaetón me gusta mucho!
> había entendido que más o menos hablaba de eso, pero no llograba entender qué significaba travesura...¡muchas gracias!
> 
> (lo siento mucho pero el teclado italiano no va bien para el español...)


No te preocupes por el teclado. Ya me lo imaginaba.


----------



## Cecilio

Ana83 said:


> Sí, !el reggaeton me gusta mucho!
> había entendido que más o menos hablaba de eso, pero no lograba entender qué significaba travesura...muchas gracias!
> 
> (lo siento mucho pero el teclado italiano no va bien para el español...)



Ho corretto qualche errore, Ana.

E un'altra cosa: per me è davvero difficile capire tutte le frasi delle canzoni reggaeton. Sono cantate in spagnolo ma ci sono moltissime parole o espressioni incomprensibili per uno spagnolo.


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:


> Ho corretto qualche errore, Ana.
> 
> E un'altra cosa: per me è davvero difficile capire tutte le frasi delle canzoni reggaeton. Sono cantate in spagnolo ma ci sono moltissime parole o espressioni incomprensibili per uno spagnolo.


In effetti si tratta di un genere musicale che è nato a Portorico, anche se ormai ci sono cantanti di raeggaetón sparsi un po' per tutti i Paesi del Centro e del Sud America. 
Alcune espressioni, come dice Cecilio, in Spagna non si usano affatto.


----------



## Ana83

mentre delle canzoni spagnole capisco quasi tutto, col reggaeton faccio molta fatica...sarà anche che il mio spagnolo (imparato in argentina da 0 a 6 anni) è un po' carente, soprattutto delle espressioni gergali...

continuate a correggermi...


----------



## gatogab

POR MI PARTE NI SIQUIERA SE QUE ES "*reggaeton*" !


----------



## claudine2006

Ana83 said:


> Mentre delle canzoni spagnole capisco quasi tutto, col reggaeton faccio molta fatica...sarà anche che il mio spagnolo (imparato in argentina da 0 a 6 anni) è un po' carente, soprattutto delle espressioni gergali...
> 
> Continuate a correggermi...


Non sei l'unica! 
Comunque ci sono molte parole e frasi che si ripetono; quella da te citata "travesura" è una delle più gettonate, insieme a "perreo", "castigo", "duro", "papi", "mami".


----------



## Ana83

es un tipo de musica que se parece al hip hop!


----------



## Ana83

claudine2006 said:


> Non sei l'unica!
> Comunque ci sono molte parole e frasi che si ripetono; quella da te citata "travesura" è una delle più gettonate, insieme a "perreo", "castigo", "duro", "papi", "mami".


 
ok...papi, mami, duro, e travesura li capisco... "perreo"?


----------



## gatogab

Ana83 said:


> es un tipo de musica que se parece al hip hop!


 
HIP HOP?...OH, SANTO CIELO!..VERAMENTE MI DEBO AGGIORNARE!!! 
VEDIAMO. COS'E HIP HOP?


----------



## Cecilio

gatogab said:


> POR MI PARTE NI SIQUIERA SE QUE ES "*reggaeton*" !



Il reggaeton è probabilmente il tipo di musica più populare nei paesi latini in questo momento. Nato in paesi come Panamo Puerto Rico, nel reggaeton si mischiano un po di tutto: il reggae, il hip-hop, i ritmi caribbeani, le lingue (spagnolo, inglese, spanglish).  Alcuni cantanti famosi di reggaeton sono Don Omar e Daddy Yankee.


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:


> Il reggaeton è probabilmente il tipo di musica più popolare nei paesi latini in questo momento. Nato in Paesi come Panamà e Portorico, nel reggaeton si mischia un po' di tutto: il reggae, il hip-hop, i ritmi caraibici, le lingue (spagnolo, inglese, spanglish).
> Alcuni cantanti famosi di reggaeton sono Don Omar e Daddy Yankee.


Grazie per le informazioni!


----------



## gatogab

El *perreo* es un estilo de baile muy "sensual" utilizado sobre todo para bailar música reggaeton y sus variantes. Toma su nombre, seguramente, de la actitud de los implicados que bailan como si estuvieran tratando de seducir a la pareja en medio de la pista de baile con movimientos lascivos y sensuales.
También se le denomina *culeo* o *sandungueo*. Puede ser rápido y agresivo o lento y romántico.
Muchos acusan a este estilo de ser denigrante para la mujer y de machismo [1], por ser un baile en el que se usan posiciones sexuales.
Es usualmente bailado en Puerto Rico, República Dominicana, Cuba, Estados Unidos, México,Colombia, Venezuela, Ecuador, Perú, Chile y otros países sudamericanos y caribeños.

WIKIPEDIA


----------



## claudine2006

gatogab said:


> HIP HOP?...OH, SANTO CIELO!..VERAMENTE MI DEBBO/DEVO AGGIORNARE!!!
> VEDIAMO, COS'È L'HIP HOP?


Che ne dite di aprire un altro thread?


----------



## Cecilio

Mi chiedo questo: Esiste un reggaetone italiano?


----------



## claudine2006

gatogab said:


> El *perreo* es un estilo de baile muy "sensual" utilizado sobre todo para bailar música reggaeton y sus variantes. Toma su nombre, seguramente, de la actitud de los implicados que bailan como si estuvieran tratando de seducir a la pareja en medio de la pista de baile con movimientos lascivos y sensuales.
> También se le denomina *culeo* o *sandungueo*. Puede ser rápido y agresivo o lento y romántico.
> Muchos acusan a este estilo de ser denigrante para la mujer y de machismo [1], por ser un baile en el que se usan posiciones sexuales.
> Es usualmente bailado en Puerto Rico, República Dominicana, Cuba, Estados Unidos, México,Colombia, Venezuela, Ecuador, Perú, Chile y otros países sudamericanos y caribeños.
> 
> WIKIPEDIA


En realidad no me explico como pueda gustarme, visto que la letra de la mayoría de las canciones es super machista y el papel de la mujer es sólo el de suspirar "dame más".  
¡Mi novio dice que es un baile pornográfico!
Y por fin entiendo lo de "sandugueo"....


----------



## Ana83

gatogab said:


> HIP HOP?...OH, SANTO CIELO!..VERAMENTE MI DEVO AGGIORNARE!!!
> VEDIAMO. COS'E HIP HOP?


 
Le più famose dell'estate 2006 sono "yo soy tu gatita" di La Factoria e "Mala" di MArio Mendes...
Poi tra i grandissimi, ovviamente Don Omar e Daddy Yankee, ma anche Wisin & Yandel...

prova ad ascoltarli...


----------



## gatogab

sono rimasto a led zepellin, supertramp, dire straits, e allo "sconcio" Lou Reed....Santana Carlos


----------



## Ana83

claudine2006 said:


> En realidad no me explico como pueda gustarme, visto que la letra de la mayoría de las canciones es super machista y el papel de la mujer es sólo el de suspirar "dame más".
> ¡Mi novio dice que es un baile pornográfico!
> Y por fin entiendo lo de "sandugueo"....


 
!Tienes razon! En realidad la letra de estas canciones non son muy buenas...pero yo no las escucho porquè tiene buenas letras pero porque tienen buena musica para bailar...tienen ritmo...


----------



## Ana83

Cecilio said:


> Mi chiedo questo: Esiste un reggaetone italiano?


 
purtroppo (o per fortuna, dipende dai gusti) non c'è un genere musicale in italia che sia paragonabile al reggaeton...secondo me...la musica da discoteca in italia è prevalentemente house music...


----------



## Luis Anselmi

Travesura.    Tambièn puedes usar tremendura.   Travesura de niños.   Los niños pueden/suelen ser traviesos o tremendos.


----------



## gatogab

Luis Anselmi said:


> Travesura. Tambièn puedes usar tremendura. Travesura de niños. Los niños pueden/suelen ser traviesos o tremendos.


 
luis, estos son niños especiales


----------

